# Looking up conformation wins



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If you or a friend has a paid membership to info dog, you can login and click on a given dog (or run a search) and see their placements at MB-F shows. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You can google the dog's full name and maybe find "DoggieStats". I am not sure exactly who runs this though. Lol, I dont know where they get their info, but they have most of Lushie's & Copley's records correct there, even though the main handler is wrong. They didnt seem to record group wins, but they got most things. Not sure if they cover all the superidendents(?) or really who compiles the stats. They are pretty decent though. There are a handful of things missing, like a major reserve she had as a puppy in union Maine but I appreciate getting to see all these judges in one list seeing who likes her a bit before entering again.

Harborview Sweeter Than 'Shine At Poeticgold - DoggieStats


Lush
05-16-2013: Vacationland Dog Club, Inc
Select Bitch, as judged by Mrs. T P Brown
02-03-2013: Great Barrington Kennel Club, Inc
Select Bitch, as judged by Mrs. N S Cowley
02-02-2013: Great Barrington Kennel Club, Inc
Best of Opposite Sex, as judged by Mrs. M C Spacht
02-01-2013: Sand and Sea Kennel Club
Best of Opposite Sex, as judged by Mrs. G Young
01-31-2013: Sand and Sea Kennel Club
Best of Breed, as judged by Ms. L Robey
01-30-2013: Union County Kennel Club, Inc
Best of Opposite Sex, as judged by Mr. W Cunningham
11-25-2012: Springfield Kennel Club, Inc
Best of Opposite Sex, as judged by Mr. N B Kenney
11-24-2012: South Windsor Kennel Club
Select Bitch, as judged by Dr. A W Krause
11-23-2012: Windham County Kennel Club, Inc
Best of Opposite Sex, as judged by Mr. J S Covey
11-22-2012: Holyoke Kennel Club, Inc
Select Bitch, as judged by Mr. H Clark
11-18-2012: Central New York Kennel Club, Inc
Best of Opposite Sex, as judged by Mr. D P McFarlane
11-17-2012: Chenango Valley Kennel Club
Best of Opposite Sex, as judged by Mrs. D Y Verdon
11-16-2012: Del-Otse-Nango Kennel Club
Best of Opposite Sex, as judged by Mrs. K Lorentzen
10-28-2012: Riverhead Kennel Club, Inc
Group Third, as judged by Mr. J Richardson
Best of Breed, as judged by Mr. J Richardson
10-27-2012: Queensboro Kennel Club, Inc
Select Bitch, as judged by Mrs. E Laurin
10-26-2012: Queensboro Kennel Club, Inc
Group Third, as judged by Mrs. P A Mowbray-Morgan
Best of Breed, as judged by Mrs. P A Mowbray-Morgan
10-21-2012: Troy Kennel Club, Inc
Best of Opposite Sex, as judged by Mr. M E Threlfall
10-20-2012: Albany Kennel Club, Inc
Best of Opposite Sex, as judged by Mr. E B Weiss
10-19-2012: Albany Kennel Club, Inc
Best of Opposite Sex, as judged by Mr. L W Bayne
10-07-2012: Beaver County Kennel Club, Inc
Best of Opposite Sex, as judged by Mr. D D Seymour
10-06-2012: Fort Steuben Kennel Association, Inc
Select Bitch, as judged by Mrs. K Meredith-Cavanna
09-30-2012: Onondaga Kennel Association, Inc
Select Bitch, as judged by Mr. R L Vandiver
09-28-2012: Finger Lakes Kennel Club, Inc
Best of Winners, as judged by M Faulkner
Best of Opposite Sex, as judged by M Faulkner
Winners Bitch, as judged by M Faulkner
09-27-2012: Kanadasaga Kennel Club, Inc
Best of Opposite Sex, as judged by D B Swartwood
Winners Bitch, as judged by D B Swartwood
09-23-2012: Butler County Kennel Club, Inc
Reserve Winners Bitch, as judged by Mrs. M L Billings
09-16-2012: Kennel Club of Niagara Falls
Best of Opposite Sex, as judged by Col. J H Weiss USMCR
Winners Bitch, as judged by Col. J H Weiss USMCR
09-15-2012: Kennel Club of Niagara Falls
Best of Winners, as judged by Mrs. A D Hearn
Best of Opposite Sex, as judged by Mrs. A D Hearn
Winners Bitch, as judged by Mrs. A D Hearn
08-19-2012: Tioga County Kennel Club
Best of Opposite Sex, as judged by Mr. R Stein
Winners Bitch, as judged by Mr. R Stein
08-18-2012: Tioga County Kennel Club
Best of Winners, as judged by Ms. E Muthard
Best of Opposite Sex, as judged by Ms. E Muthard
Winners Bitch, as judged by Ms. E Muthard
08-12-2012: Bennington County Kennel Club
Best of Winners, as judged by P Odenkirchen
Winners Bitch, as judged by P Odenkirchen
08-09-2012: Glens Falls Kennel Club, Inc
Best of Winners, as judged by Ms. S A Parr
Winners Bitch, as judged by Ms. S A Parr
08-08-2012: Saratoga New York Kennel Club
Winners Bitch, as judged by Mr. R H Menaker
06-21-2012: Lewiston-Auburn Kennel Club, Inc
Reserve Winners Bitch, as judged by Mrs. N Liebes
04-29-2012: South County Kennel Club, Inc
Winners Bitch, as judged by Mrs. K C Wilson
04-20-2012: Springfield Kennel Club, Inc
Reserve Winners Bitch, as judged by Dr. R A Indeglia
04-15-2012: Mason and Dixon Kennel Club
Reserve Winners Bitch, as judged by Mrs. E Laurin
03-21-2012: Cary Kennel Club
Reserve Winners Bitch, as judged by Mrs. K C Wilson


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You can buy a win report from AKC's online store for any dog, it will show you every ribbon in every event & venue they've ever participated in. I think it costs around $10. Pretty interesting. When Fisher finished his CH I downloaded the report and there were shows on there where he got a ribbon, that I don't even remember going to! LOL


----------

